# Hey! I'm hopping to maybe find some people in Madison



## cbeley (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not really interested in breeding, but I have been trying to find someone in Madison, WI to find two female mice, since I'm very hesitant to get them from a pet store. Anyway, I've been lurking these forums for a while reading up and deciding whether I want to get mice or not and I think I do ^^


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Stevens Point. I just got a couple from Petco that look like they were culls/seconds from a breeders lines (A banded, grey, and fawn.) I'm having a lot of trouble finding ppl, but using "Hoobly" I found a woman in Marshfield that I'm trying to get a hold of. Hope this helps!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I guarantee you that Petco does not, has not, will not, sell mice from any private breeders. They ONLY use USDA licensed breeders and there are NO small scale mouse breeders that are USDA licensed in the US that I'm aware of. Petco uses regional, large scale breeders (some of which have some interesting colors/patterns/etc) that breed purely to produce more animals to sell.

I'm not aware of any reputable breeders currently active in WI or anywhere near there....but there could be someone not in the online community...**shrug**


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not in Madison but Hello and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome from Minneapolis!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey, I've made contact with that person from the Marshfield area! She sounds like she breeds pets, not show, but its not a pet store. She has a couple different colors and stuff, so i'm hoping i'll get an email back with current colors. Eeee! So excited! Send me a pm if you want her contact info!


----------

